# Doin' it



## McDaddy (Nov 25, 2014)

Gonna smoke a bird and been looking round fer marinades for the bird on Turkeyday. Gonna go with bourbon, apple juice, maple syrup, brown sugar, Tbs. or tps. of a special hot rub ("Wild Willy's Number-wunderful rub") and a little garlic oil cause ya just have to have garlic and some oil. Gonna stuff it with green apples, carrots, onions, little celery. Gonna smoke it with apple wood. Wha'ya think?


----------



## CraigC (Nov 25, 2014)

McDaddy said:


> Gonna smoke a bird and been looking round fer marinades for the bird on Turkeyday. Gonna go with bourbon, apple juice, maple syrup, brown sugar, Tbs. or tps. of a special hot rub ("Wild Willy's Number-wunderful rub") and a little garlic oil cause ya just have to have garlic and some oil. Gonna stuff it with green apples, carrots, onions, little celery. Gonna smoke it with apple wood. Wha'ya think?


I don't stuff the birds I smoke. These are the ingredients for the brine I intend to use:



1 10- to 12-pound turkey, thawed if frozen
5 quarts hot water
1-1/2 cups kosher salt (if using table salt, cut the amount    down to 3/4 cup)
3/4 cup bourbon
1 cup pure maple syrup
1/2 cup maple sugar
1 onion, peeled and quartered through the root end
3 bay leaves, broken into pieces
2 tablespoons black peppercorns
1 tablespoon whole cloves
 I have a lot of pecan, so will be using splits of that. There will also be two butts in with the turkey. Gotta maximize that fuel! I will make a maple glaze for finishing while it rests.


----------



## McDaddy (Nov 25, 2014)

Yep. Pretty much what I plan cept I like Apple wood. I only stuff to allow for more, um.. vapor, aroma and just to keep the insides moist. Ya know. I brine mine also and don't use an electric smoker but a wood fired smoker. Other than kosher salt and water there's nuttin else in the brine. Plan to use rest to rub down bird for 24 hrs.  HooYa.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 25, 2014)

I'll be using the Horizon offset and give the Egg the day off. I like apple, but the price of the pecan couldn't be beat,Free!


----------



## McDaddy (Nov 26, 2014)

My late dad built an cooker similar to the Horizon but that is a sweet machine. The one I have is just as heavy only doesn't have the tool box in front and it is not on a trailer only heavy wheels. It has been "broke in" so to speak. 

Have a great turkey day!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 26, 2014)

CraigC said:


> I'll be using the Horizon offset and give the Egg the day off. I like apple, but the price of the pecan couldn't be beat,Free!



In the winter here in SC, we can usually expect an ice storm or two.
These ice storms drop trees all over the place.
I keep my eye out for fallen pecan and hickory trees and ask the property owner if I can have some wood.
I had so much pecan one time, it was rotting.  Had to dispose of what was left.
We have peach and apple orchards in the neighborhood and both are easily procured when they take up the trees.
When I see a pile of apple or peach waiting to be burned, I call the grower and ask if I can get some.
I seem to always have wood.


----------



## McDaddy (Dec 1, 2014)

You are blessed with having such quantities and types readily available. I can find mesquite easy enough, LOL.


----------

